# Runflats on our daily ?



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Folks
We have recently got a new daily , Mini Countryman , a couple of years old but nice car it's the cooper S model and drives well . Only thing that annoys me is the road noise and am thinking it must be the runflat tyres fitted . It has 19"alloys and the tyres are 225/40/19 so quite low profile . My initial thoughts are to swap out the hard runflats and change to normal tyres .... am I expecting a massive difference ? 
Anyone with experience of doing this and results ? 
Thanks


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't actually have any experience as such but I've heard *countless* times about people swapping over their run-flats for normal tyres. Mainly Mini's but also other makes too. You *will* notice the difference if you do.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Stiff said:


> I don't actually have any experience as such but I've heard *countless* times about people swapping over their run-flats for normal tyres. Mainly Mini's but also other makes too. You *will* notice the difference if you do.


Yep also heard the same many times over


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep read a lot on the mini forums but not many with 19" alloys , I guess what I am trying to gauge is the profile being 40 and quite a low sidewall will I notice much difference in ride quality .


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Had the same problem a few years back with my wife's Mini Cooper, the ride was awful with "run flats". Changed to normal tyres and put a bottle of foam repair stuff & a small compressor in the boot, the ride and noise reduction was greatly improved.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

My 330i came with runflats and they were bloody awful - they were noisey, ride was rock hard, the car used to tramline and pull all over the place and you needed a protein shake after a 3 point turn. 1 tyre needed changing as an MOT advisory so I thought sod it and bought a new set of F1 eagles, it literally transformed that car and transformed every aspect I mentioned above.

Do it, you won't regret it


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Forgot to mention, if some of your runflats are in good condition with plenty of tread left, keep them and stick them on gumtree; There is a surprisingly good market for used runflats, I got £100 for a used pair off my beamer which made a nice contribution to the cost of the new set and they sold within a week of advertising.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies  
Looks like a new set of non runflats are on the cards


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Let us know how the new ones compare


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

new non runflat tyres fitted today ... the difference is night and day  , so much quieter and smooth on the road ,really pleased with the change


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Great news, pleased for you.


----------



## ex888 (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice one! Every beemer I've had has been swapped off run flats - for an enthusiast /keen driver it is must. The foam stuff worked well the one time I've had to use it too so have confidence in it - I'd strongly advise getting a can


----------

